# Seat 1.9 tdi y reg



## jake463 (Dec 4, 2011)

my seat ibiza 1.9 tdi y reg wont start just had it towed back by the rac he seems to think that theres not enough pressure to injectors i'ver heard from a friend that this is a common problem and that you can turn a sleeve and this corrects the pressure is this true


----------



## jake463 (Dec 4, 2011)

*fault code*

ok ive ran it on a vag and got the fault code p1248 start of injection timing regulation control devatiation can anybody tell me wat this is and how to cure it


----------



## PaulNee (Jun 22, 2012)

jake463 said:


> ok ive ran it on a vag and got the fault code p1248 start of injection timing regulation control devatiation can anybody tell me wat this is and how to cure it


 Deviation can be cured by the regular attention and proper care only.


----------

